# Maternity clothes dilemma!



## hyper-Suze (Jun 16, 2012)

I know its really early to be buying these but whilst Next had an online sale, I thought I'd take advantage of getting a few pairs of maternity jeans and work trousers.

Since my MS, I have lost half a stone and I don't know whether to keep the jeans which fit perfectly now or whether to get the next size up, incase when my MS subsides and my appetite returns, I then put back on weight on my legs. Obv the waist bands are designed for the increase on the hips and waist but I dunno what'll happen to my legs.

I know people on here can't predict what'll happen to me as everyone is different but if anyone can share their experiences of what happened to their shape and if MS caused weight loss that was put back on etc

Cheers all...


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2012)

I can only go on what's happened to me when losing weight a) pre diagnosis b) when I had flu and c) when I stopped eating cos of a mental breakdown.

Yes - it all comes back once you are well again.  Mine stayed off me legs the last time and landed on me belly and bum.  Hope you're luckier !


----------



## trophywench (Jun 16, 2012)

I've just had another thought, if you buy bigger, as long as they aren't jeans with incredibly difficult to unpick and re-create side seams - you could always have em made thinner if you don't put the legs back on?


----------



## Emmal31 (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi,

I bought quite a few maternity tops/trousers from ebay which meant that I saved quite a lot of money on fairly new bits of clothing and when I went up a dress size in the 2/3rd trimester it didn't matter so much having to buy some more trousers from there.


----------



## Monkey (Jun 17, 2012)

I really struggled with jeans last time - the under bump ones were mega uncomfy, and over bump just didn't fit. So, I'm not much help! 

I'd go with what size you'd usually wear, on the basis that they'll fit for as long as possible.


----------



## RuthieG (Jun 17, 2012)

I agree with Monkey. Maternity jeans are awful! Primark leggings a size or two too big (just buy bigger as you go along) and long tops/tunics/dresses are my uniform!


----------



## PhoebeC (Jun 18, 2012)

I found mat tights the best thing to wear for work, more room in a dress. Plus they help with supporting the ever growing bump.

Only bought one pair of work pants and one pair of jeans. All in the sales.

I have always been thin so I couldn't hide it at all. In total I put on over 4 stone, I was huge.

I remember buying mat pants at about 18 weeks and they wouldn't stay up, two weeks later i needed to adjust the waist band.

Don't go mental just keep an eye out for bargains. Your better to buy too big and grow into things than the other way around.

xx


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your experiences and how you've managed throughout your pregnancies!

Will take on board and not stress too much plus try and go down the tights/leggings with dresses/long top look!!!


----------



## Babysaurus (Jun 20, 2012)

I second the leggings / tunic look. I didn't need anything specifically 'maternity' up until at least 7 months, the rest of the time just loose smock style dresses or similar were fine. Ebay is your friend!


----------



## diabeticmum (Jul 9, 2012)

Leggings is definately the way to go.


----------

